# Quieter Muffler for 10hp L-head Snow King



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

I have a 2000 L-head Snow King mounted on a Areins ST1028. But, even with the large stock muffler it is so loud it wakes my young kids whne I use it to leave for work early in the morning! It seems to be mounted with two long bolts.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

With a Tecumseh Snow King engine, there are not many options for mufflers due to the specific carburetor cover which is used to keep the carburetor warm during operation in cold weather conditions. With yours being an L-head engine, it will be noticeably louder then an OHV Tecumseh or Briggs engine. The only engine company who makes a quiet running powerful engine in my opinion is Honda. In your case there really aren't many options. Keep in mind if you have an MTD, Sears, or any other cheap box store brands, 50% of your noise is coming from the auger/drive assembly.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

I have a Pro model Ariens with a cast iron auger drive? I wonder if another shroud would help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Go to your local muffler shop Midas/Carx etc and see if they can fabricate something for you, they have the equipment to make about anything. Have a good one. Geo


----------

